# Ten Thousand Islands February 15, 2020



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks like ya'll had quite a time. Great trip report. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Now that’s a trip report! Nice photography too. Thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice! Looks like a helluva day! Have that jam on iTunes yet?


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Eminem would be proud of the verse you wrote haha. 

Great report you wrote


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice day and excellent report. Like your hat. LRO are great folks!


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your report


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

That's a beautiful snook! Nice work.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Enjoyed the report! Thanks.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> First time back out on the water with my skiff since knee surgery January 2. 3rd qt. moon (55% visible), sunrise at 6:56 a.m. Weather report called for intervals of clouds and sun with slight chance of rain (15%). Winds were expected NE at 10-15, pressure was steady around 30.17'. High tide at the Chatham River entrance was 6:38 a.m. (2.533') with a close to negative low at 12:52 p.m. (.636'). Wind direction meant that water would likely be much lower than those tidal conditions would otherwise create.
> 
> Launched from Outdoor Resorts just before first light into a stiff NE wind (probably more like 20-25...how does the weatherman keep his job??). Decided to spend the day in the backcountry, so we headed east to the Lopez River.
> 
> ...


LoL great song writing.


----------

